# Let's see them X-mas Trees!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Am sure most of you just setup or coming up quickly setting up your xmas trees, let's see'em! Post some pics, i just picked mine up this evening when it's -5degrees F, so it needs to thaw out lol.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

real ones all the way. i always go to my granpa's to get a real one, and cut it down with a chain saw hehe. i'll probably do that on the weekend though


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah we haven't gotten ours yet either we will probably do so sometime this weekend Normally I pick up one right after thanksgiving lol. I definatly love the real trees, so I always have one in the family room although I do bring out another one thats fake  My favorite part is the lights


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL i think we're decorating ours tonight, i looked at our topper, man we need a new one our's is so sad, i been looking on ebay for a nice fiber optic star, anyone seen a GOOD one?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

you put them up well early i put ours up at like the 16th dec, and we have a huge fake one that looks real and a real one (in different rooms)


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

first of all, it's CHRISTmas. say it right. its a national holiday. (i'm just sick of all these morons purposly trying NOT to say "Merry Christmas" because its religious. its NOT religious. its a federal holiday. just say it!)

and here's my tree. its a 3 foot tall fiberoptic tree.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS XMAS


:chair:


Nice angel BTW, i still need a top.

**HeHe, if your me X better be there  (will not explain further lol)


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's mine we just got it like a week ago.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

> first of all, it's CHRISTmas. say it right. its a national holiday. (i'm just sick of all these morons purposly trying NOT to say "Merry Christmas" because its religious. its NOT religious. its a federal holiday. just say it!)


Hm, well I do say xmas too, but i still say christmas and wether its religious or not personally I do not care for me its all about family and the holiday cheer :-D I know i'm a dork :lol: Oh and did I mention all the lights??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i just in it for the presents, geez guys since when is xmas so deep? lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> i just in it for the presents, geez guys since when is xmas so deep? lol


LMAO should have known that was the case MP! :lol:


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> first of all, *it's CHRISTmas*. say it right. its a national holiday. (i'm just sick of all these morons purposly trying NOT to say "Merry Christmas" because its religious. *its NOT religious*. its a federal holiday. just say it!)


Just because I'm bored and feel like causing a stir:

The reason for "X-mas" is because of non-CHRISTians who decide they like the CHRISTmas holiday(the celebration of the birth of CHRIST), and refuse to beleive in CHRIST(God's son according to CHRISTianity). (ok, enough with the caps) Christmas is a religious holiday, as is Easter, but with a very large majority of the Canadian and US population being christian it would make things difficult for the minority of non-christians to have a regular work day, since something like 75%(much more in the past) of the work force would not be working due to a religious holiday.

But, because of the above, I disagree with people having "holiday trees" and saying "happy holidays" instead of "merry Christmas". Next it'll be the "Holiday Bunny" and Feb 14th will be "empty your wallet on gifts for your significant other day".

There, I'm done my rambling. It helps after a long day at work.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I was gonna stay outta this, but I just can't help it... I am a Christian and I'm proud of it. Christmas is a religious holiday first and a national holiday second. The USA is a Christian nation. Our founding fathers were christians and this country was set up that way. We need to be understanding of other peoples religious beliefs, but anyone that chooses our country as a home needs to understand that it is a CHRISTIAN nation. Is there another country in the world, based on some other religion, that would even consider changing religious traditions in order to be more tolerant. Folks, Christmas is a celebration of the birth of Jesus Christ, our Lord and savior.... Merry Christmas!!!
Ron v


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair:


Alright guys, no religion stuff here! We all know where it leads to. This thread purpose is solely for showing off your christmas(x-mas) trees, which i am surprised only couple have done, everyone just running behind this year? 


Sorry about the large type but i would like this thread to stay on topic of showing off your trees not into a religion battle otherwise it will get locked.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry MP, we never get our tree up till christmas break.

and even more sorry i have to state my opinion on what ron v said. 

Christians stole christmas, not the grinch. cutting down trees, hanging up wreathes, burning candles, were all stolen from the pagans.



> I was gonna stay outta this, but I just can't help it... I am a Christian and I'm proud of it. Christmas is a religious holiday first and a national holiday second. The USA is a Christian nation. Our founding fathers were christians and this country was set up that way. We need to be understanding of other peoples religious beliefs, but anyone that chooses our country as a home needs to understand that it is a CHRISTIAN nation. Is there another country in the world, based on some other religion, that would even consider changing religious traditions in order to be more tolerant. Folks, Christmas is a celebration of the birth of Jesus Christ, our Lord and savior.... Merry Christmas!!!
> Ron v


our founding fathers are rolling over in their graves from this.

The immigrants that came here to get away from religious persecution didnt come here for freedom of religion. they came here for the freedom to practice _their_ religion. and wouldnt stand for any other in the land. oh, they werent christian they were deist, along with our founding fathers. thank god they were bright enough to realize how much religion screws up equality when added to the government.

the religious right... voting for, or not voting for someone based on any religious reasons is crazy. just because the majority of this nation is christian doesnt mean our president needs to be.

The US is a secular nation first, then christian.

I say we remove "under god" from our pledge, just like it was intended.

the US shouldnt favor any religion over another, regardless of it being the majority.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

ron v said:


> I was gonna stay outta this, but I just can't help it... I am a Christian and I'm proud of it. Christmas is a religious holiday first and a national holiday second. The USA is a Christian nation. Our founding fathers were christians and this country was set up that way. We need to be understanding of other peoples religious beliefs, but anyone that chooses our country as a home needs to understand that it is a CHRISTIAN nation. Is there another country in the world, based on some other religion, that would even consider changing religious traditions in order to be more tolerant. Folks, Christmas is a celebration of the birth of Jesus Christ, our Lord and savior.... Merry Christmas!!!
> Ron v


Now that I AGREE with you 100% on Ron. LOL
And Shev I do agree with you that no one should put down because of their religion and they should have reconition because were the USA freedom of religion, but on the other hand you gotta think of it as majority rule whichh is another great part about the USA. Most Americans are Christian so majority rule. To put it in simple it's like this Shaggy asked who on this forum would use the chatroom since the majority of people said they would he made it if the majority would have said no then he wouldn't have. I'm not trying to argue with you Shev nor say your wrong for what you believe as I think all religions should get reconition. And same thing here you say "UNDER GOD" should be removed from the pledge most people would say it should stay there so I think that's fair and is what the United States of America is all about FREEDOM
But I think X-MAS was originally intended to just be a short way to say it and write it not to make it just a commercial holiday but that's what people have made X-MAS into. Akso I think "HAPPY HOLIDAYS" is wrong niether because that can mean Thanksgiving, Christmas, & New Years.
But anyway Merry Christmas to everyone and Happy Hannuakah to everyone.
Let's not argue over this. :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> But anyway Merry Christmas to everyone and Happy Hannuakah to everyone.
> Let's not argue over this. :lol:


Exactly. Let's try to keep this thread as "lets see them xmas trees!" and FRIENDLY :-D not a religion/belief battle....There is other forums for that :wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Haha, so anyways back on topic MP. Where your tree at eh? Must be thawed out by now :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea thawed out lol. Doesnt look like we're getting to decorate it til tomorrow or saturday evening i guess, i hate the busy life, hardly any free time.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Heres mine. its an 8ft leland cypress - still needs a few more decorations I think..


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I will post mine when I get home this weekend. You guys will die for about 10 years now my mom has been collecting silver ornaments and you can barely see the branches... Just you wait!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We just got ours up tonight so i'll post some pics, I promise that you will be blinded :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool guys, Whew after one string of lights i'm tired.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Lexus said:


> I will post mine when I get home this weekend. You guys will die for about 10 years now my mom has been collecting silver ornaments and you can barely see the branches... Just you wait!


Oh, I bet thats awesome to see! cant wait until you post a pic!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

heres my tree... normally it has a few more items on it but my mom decided against this year. So you can actually see the branches!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and more pictures


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Lexus, thats a gorgeous tree!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am ashamed of the way our tree turned out this year, see wut happens when a MAN doesnt decorate it LOL.

I'll post a pic tomorrow nite


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I am ashamed of the way our tree turned out this year, see wut happens when a MAN doesnt decorate it LOL.
> 
> I'll post a pic tomorrow nite


cool, cant wait to see it... :wink:


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I asked for a digital camera for christmas this year, so ill get a pic of my tree up after christmas . But here's a pic of my friends tree. Way to save on wrapping paper! LOL


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well we went fake this year for the first time ever, ah the perils of living in a small desert town. Anyways here our tree this year.

















And this is our little mini tree that we had in the office last year, it's in the bedroom this year but looks exactly the same. 










Our mailbox...










And the wreath I made last year from the tree trimmings...didn't have a real tree this year so no real wreath on the door.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

i LOVE the mailbox!!!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

*LOL* Thanks yall


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great trees everyone! 

MP, where is yours??


----------

